# Only Dogs Allowed - 10% OFF! Designer dog products



## Only Dogs Allowed (Oct 19, 2013)

Just wanted to welcome myself and say a big HELLO to everyone on this forum. I have recently launched a luxury pet boutique called Only Dogs Allowed! The site features a fantastic shopping area with many UK exclusive products, Forums, blog's, competitions and much, much more.

If your mad about dogs (like we are) check us out at Home

As a thank you we currently have 10% off EVERYTHING for members of the Pet Forums community - USE CODE FBLIKE10


----------

